# Provo Boat Harbor



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Beautiful morning this Morning, Lots of Sun and no wind and NO bites either. I did manage to hook this Cat on a Green Paddle bug tipped with a wax worm. The Ice is 4" thick with no Snow on it. I seen about a dozen People come and go so it's slow there today for everyone.








remember the Video of the guy Cleaning the Perch. 



 Ive been wanting to try it and it works pretty good on Catfish Too.


----------



## poiboy (Nov 18, 2010)

So you used the fish cleaning method in that video for your catfish? Now I gotta try this out with the next trout I catch just to see it's effectiveness. Compared to the traditional way I've been taught for cleaning fish, that looked so much better. How did that fish taste btw?


----------



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes Ive wanted to try it ever since I seen it, and it Worked pretty much the same way. I'd like to try it on a Trout too. I haven't eaten it yet, Not sure if I'm going to either Ha ha.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

eat it! catfish is tasty. I've had my share of UL cats and I'm still alive and kicking 

fillet is the only way to prepare fish...very rarely do I do anything else be it trout or otherwise


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Get practiced and you can filet a trout almost as fast as gutting one.


----------

